# my abs



## 8packguy (Oct 14, 2005)

what u think people?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Good.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Really cut dude, nice one


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not being funny mate but that looks like bigs abs??


----------



## mr big (Jul 28, 2005)

how much did they cost ya, cus i wont sum (just messin) very good tho m8


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

You just made me regret that burgar and chips !:rage: Looking the nuts dude ! Now going to sick my fingers down my throat !uke: Dam bugar cravings.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

big said:


> Really cute dude, nice one


what ever floats your boat big boy!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

Howdy Jimmy :lift:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

How cowboy


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

look good bro


----------



## 8packguy (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for compliments guys


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

damnation m8.

lookin good.

i gotta get me some of those for the beach in december.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

so they do still sell pump & pose lol

very impresive mate looking good


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> what ever floats your boat big boy!


LOL you sound jealous.

Don't worry, you're cute too honey xx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, those are nice abs.

I never had them.

Well, I do have them but they are covered up right now so I dont drive the women wild:confused:

Lookin good dude.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

is there any certain exercise you do that brings them out mate?

i know a good diet and cardio will do it..

what are your stomach workouts like though?


----------



## 8packguy (Oct 14, 2005)

well i'm only a basketball and football player and i workout only once a week. i do crunches and running.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Cracking Abs mate. Don't let them slip away.

Predator


----------

